# New England Herf [NERF] 2009!



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

"Higher Tobacco Taxes Threaten Retailers"
"Smoking Ban to Include Cigar Bars"
"Proposed Legislation Seeks Toughest Smoking Restrictions"
"Savoring that Stogie - from Incorrect to Extinct?"

We, the People of the New England Herf crew, have this to say to those leading recent efforts to end the enjoyment of a fine cigar. On behalf of cigar lovers everywhere:

BRING IT ON!

That's right! Light it up and hold it high! It's time for New England Herf [NERF] 2009! 
'When, dammit?!' - you ask? Saturday, March 7, 12-5 PM. Churchill's Lounge, Boston.

(NOTE: No charity auction this year - $20 fee at the door- all net proceeds to help Wednesday's Child find adoptive homes for special needs children. Jack Williams Wednesday's Child/About.)

We're already sweaty putting NERF 2009 together - as usual, count on the finest cigars, fantastic prizes, old & new friends, booze and a few surprises. Register at [email protected]. Fair warning - miss NERF 2009 and you'll need to go find someplace quiet and smack yourself. Hard.


----------

